# ABY - Aditya Birla Minerals



## Dutchy3 (11 March 2007)

Here's another interesting one. 200 would seem to be a reasonable point for support. So what happens as the resistance line, in red, starts to squeeze.

I've no idea of the FA on this one ....


----------



## BSD (12 March 2007)

ABY needs a very strong copper price.

Rubbish operationally

A poorly run operation struggling to retain/attract staff or put together good quarterly production numbers

UBS (float broker) the main supporter


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 March 2007)

ABY doing ok today


----------



## haemitite (23 March 2007)

Citigroups highest rated stock for predicted return, albeit at a high risk 

Target 3.80


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 April 2007)

up 10% today to $2.41


----------



## redandgreen (4 April 2007)

this stock offers the best leverage to an improving copper price IMHO


----------



## Dutchy3 (4 April 2007)

Signal day today .... good enough for me ... LONG


----------



## Jadefox (4 April 2007)

redandgreen said:


> this stock offers the best leverage to an improving copper price IMHO




What about EQN?


----------



## redandgreen (5 April 2007)

i thought uranium was the price driver for EQN rather than copper.
To be honest EQN is not a stock that have researched or followed.


----------



## bvbfan (5 April 2007)

EQN is not producing copper so leverage is limited right now. It's more a call option on copper than anything else.

As for uranium it's only a side product of a massive copper deposit.
I think Olympic Dam is similiar, its a huge copper deposit with uranium also.

Not that I'm saying Lumwana is a Olympic Dam


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (7 April 2007)

Dutchy3 said:


> Signal day today .... good enough for me ... LONG




Dutchy,

What is your target, and likely period of holding?


----------



## Dutchy3 (7 April 2007)

Hi Snake

Target price and duration will be set by the actual price action. Next week if this one can put in another big white into new air I'll move my STOP to my average entry price ....

Then ... as big whites breed big whites I'll use a trailing STOP.

I do sell blow off tops however if a run goes parabolic ... have to wait an see.

I'll post charts to illustrate


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (7 April 2007)

Dutchy3 said:


> Hi Snake
> 
> Target price and duration will be set by the actual price action. Next week if this one can put in another big white into new air I'll move my STOP to my average entry price ....
> 
> ...




Thanks Dutchy.


----------



## Dutchy3 (5 June 2007)

Initial post on this one somewhat premature ... however todays action now confirms ... gaps, heavier volume etc etc ... another tough day in the office


----------



## Chief Wigam (21 June 2007)

A leading chartist has a short term price target of $3.41 to $3.53 with the ultimate target $4.16.

Looks to building some steam.


----------



## Dutchy3 (21 June 2007)

Hi CW ... can it be posted ... the forecast chart? Certainly looking the goods at the mo and I'd like to guage opinion regarding time frames


----------



## Dutchy3 (7 July 2007)

Second Chance to get on this one or the pause before a decline ... the first I suspect .... all the same wait for the signal ... STOP 2.90 Entry 3.10 +


----------



## adobee (12 July 2007)

*Those Holding ABY may be interested with the following information recently released via some researches:*

The update on operations next week for this stock is expected to be on track and plays a large role in its target. However, on current pricing, the stock is
looking very cheap with a healthy divided forecast to be around 10%.

This is a more risky stock leveraged to copper prices and high costs in
the mining industry, however, I can see substantial upside if operations
are on track and it may be worth having a few in your portfolio.

Event: Copper price raised together with higher A$... 
Copper prices have outperformed our expectations in the first half of
2007, averaging US$3.08/lb on the LME. Strong Chinese imports following
a significant 2006 de-stocking event have been a key driver. Copper
imports into China for the first five months were higher than total 2006
imports. We have raised our 2007 full year forecast by 8% from
US$3.00/lb to US$3.24/lb and 08 by 9% to US$3.00/lb.

Impact: EPS upgraded... 
The increase in copper price has been somewhat offset by the higher A$
forecast, with earnings down 2% in FY 08e, and up 3% in FY 09e. We have
also taken the opportunity to raise costs due to rising freight rates
and higher energy, consumable and labour costs so as to be conservative
in our estimates.

Action: Buy 2. Target raised to $3.85. Update next week is key... 
On a number of measures, whether it is yield, PE or free cash flow, ABY
looks to be one of the cheapest metal stocks under coverage by UBS. We
have raised our price target from $3.30 to $3.85 reflecting our
increased confidence in the operation. Our price target is based on 6x
08E earnings. ABY should release its June quarter report next week,
which if it confirms steady performance at Nifty should see a further
re-rating of the stock in our view.

Valuation: $1.90 (DCF, 10% d.r)
Our valuation is $1.90 with a new price target of $3.85 - a discount to
peer multiples at 6x 08E PE.


----------



## Dutchy3 (12 July 2007)

There is nothing new under the sun .... same story as all the rest and the results are the same ... 42% 3 months ...albeit the signal day was latter so 21% in 2 months ....


----------



## timelord (27 September 2007)

Good movement over the past month.  Not in this one.  Has anyone  been following this of late?  It has been out there on the edge of the top bollinger band for the past week.


----------



## adobee (2 October 2007)

I sold this a month or so back.. has had a good increase, I cant see much in the way of announcements or coverage for the increase though..


----------



## Chief Wigam (24 October 2007)

Good Indian management team and good resources.
Looking for this one to make the next move up. It's been hanging around $4 for a while now.


----------



## michael_selway (24 October 2007)

Chief Wigam said:


> Good Indian management team and good resources.
> Looking for this one to make the next move up. It's been hanging around $4 for a while now.




Hi does thsi one have a short mine life?

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2007 2008 2009 2010 
EPS 0.6 69.8 68.2 32.7 
DPS 0.0 25.0 33.7 18.2 *



> Based on its current reserve, the Nifty Sulphide Operation has an expected mine life of 12 years at an average LOM production rate of approximately 60 ktpa using conventional mining and processing methods.




thx

MS


----------



## Macronomics (11 November 2007)

In response to you query above, 
Check out the article below:
http://www.sharecafe.com.au/fnarena_news.asp?a=AV&ai=5856

This is certainly the reason the SP has taken a hammering, but with the downgrades out of the way, and the SP back near $ 3, its looking good value. 
BUT let caution be your friend and while ABY is certainly worth a close watch, I'll probably just hang and wait for the next Qtr report.

The Copper price too is trending down, with all the doom and gloom re US, So  maybe ABY might retreat just a bit further.  But Do your research punters !

Here's the Excerpt: (read more on the WEbsite)

Aditya Disappoints, Downgrades Follow

FN ARENA NEWS - 31/10/2007

It hasn't taken long for the market to react to what was a disappointing production report from copper miner Aditya Birla Minerals (ABY) as the shares have continued to be marked down this morning in line with cuts to earnings estimates.

The company yesterday reported a profit of $54 million and this was around $10 million lower than both UBS and GSJB Were had expected but less than half the $130 million forecast of Citi, with higher costs the major culprit.

For both UBS and GSJB Were the production side of the result was in line with expectations, UBS noting of most significance was the fact the key Nifty Sulphide asset continues to generate improved performance. Citi disagrees though and this helps explain why its forecasts were significantly above others in the market. On its numbers production for the quarter was 20% lower than expected thanks to lower grades at both Nifty and Mt Gordon, while total tonnage treated also fell short of the broker's numbers. The broker also suggests the profit result means sales for the period were lower than production, which wasn't a good combination with increased production costs.

*GSJB Were remains positive on the stock following the report, suggesting it remains cheap on all valuation measures relative to both its peers and the broader market.

The FNArena database shows Weres as the lone positive voice on the stock now as post the downgrades it stands at three Neutral or Hold ratings and one Buy. The average share price target according to the database has come down to $4.11 from $4.80 prior to the result, while the pre-result median price target according to Thomson One was $4.61. 

Crucially
GSJB Were remains positive on the stock following the report, suggesting it remains cheap on all valuation measures relative to both its peers and the broader market.

The FNArena database shows Weres as the lone positive voice on the stock now as post the downgrades it stands at three Neutral or Hold ratings and one Buy. The average share price target according to the database has come down to $4.11 from $4.80 prior to the result, while the pre-result median price target according to Thomson One was $4.61. 

END*


----------



## Macronomics (14 November 2007)

Ouch ! At $ 2.90 ABY is certainly taking a hit. Guess the Copper price is a direct drag on the SP.
I'm sure even with the production downgrade, at this price ABY has got to be a buy...Or am I being too optimistic?

Maybe its just better to see where the Cu price settles, coz the further is sinks the more ABY is going to tank...But the value gap certainly seems to be growing! 
35% upside to target share price...

Or is it better to have a punt on the Blue sky potential of Equinox? Just a muse to myself...


----------



## Bush Trader (14 November 2007)

Macronomics said:


> Ouch ! At $ 2.90 ABY is certainly taking a hit. Guess the Copper price is a direct drag on the SP.
> I'm sure even with the production downgrade, at this price ABY has got to be a buy...Or am I being too optimistic?
> 
> Maybe its just better to see where the Cu price settles, coz the further is sinks the more ABY is going to tank...But the value gap certainly seems to be growing!
> ...




You should read Brends comments on copper on the commodities thread, it may give you the info your looking for.


Cheers


BT


----------



## trueblue (12 December 2007)

ABY have now had a please explain from ASX re the fall in share price. The answer is simple. I bought some  The forecasts have actually been upgraded with the fall in price with the following reccomendations: 2 strong buy, 1 moderate buy, 3 hold. The expected dividend for 2008 is .16c and the debt to equity has been reduced to 30.8%. I think I might hang in there??
Don't follow any moves I make, I'm just a sheila trying to make a quid.


----------



## The Captain (12 December 2007)

Ouch! Glad Im not holding this one. I dont seem to have the best luck either. Maybe a bit more grief to come yet trueblue. Chart doesn't look promising.


----------



## trueblue (13 December 2007)

Thanks for the sympathy, understanding and chart. I am going to hang in there. I don't think it will fall below $2.25 and the analysts call reads OK.


----------



## grace (14 January 2008)

trueblue said:


> Thanks for the sympathy, understanding and chart. I am going to hang in there. I don't think it will fall below $2.25 and the analysts call reads OK.




Seems to be some nice buying and price increase today after the quarterly report out which is good in my opinion.  Would post a chart but can't remember how........perhaps the uptrend has started.....


----------



## Chief Wigam (15 January 2008)

Hey macroeconomics. Share price is now at 2.50. Are you buying yet?

Bid production increase QTR on QTR and Yearr on Year, annoucement and drilling intercepts.


----------



## agro (19 February 2008)

with the recent surge in copper prices one would have thought such an oversold stock would be heading up by now.

i think this one has value but has been left in the dark for a while.

any other thoughts?


----------



## agro (19 February 2008)

Copper Futures + 10..

any other copper ones out there that are producing?

OXR comes to thought?? maybe SRL?


----------



## agro (20 February 2008)

*Copper Rises Past $8,000 a Ton in London on China Import Growth *

 Feb. 19 (Bloomberg) -- Copper rose beyond $8,000 a ton in London to a four-month high on speculation that China, the world's largest user, will import more of the metal. Aluminum and lead also climbed.

Chinese imports of copper rose to the highest in eight months in January, the Beijing-based customs office said yesterday, pushing stockpiles on the London Metal Exchange to a four-month low. 



continued:

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601012&sid=awXV1NfkRT6U&refer=commodities


----------



## agro (21 February 2008)

since the 300k bidder entered the market depth i noticed sell orders being pulled?

what's the go at the moment on this stock? have yet to receive a reply from anyone.. 

cheers


----------



## agro (21 February 2008)

i like to draw a comparison with ABY and other Copper Producers - OXR, SRL..

*DJ MARKET TALK: NY Copper In 'Tame Correction;' Mkt Seen Healthy*

1606 GMT [Dow Jones] - Copper futures are slightly softer after Tuesday's
gains, but the metals' market remains healthy, an analyst says. Comex March
copper is down 1.95 cents at $3.7040 a pound. "I think it's a very tame
correction," says Bill O'Neill, a principal with LOGIC Advisors. "I think these
prices are holding extremely well." The red metal is consolidating for a likely
move higher, O'Neill says. "The market's healthier when it doesn't move
straight up."


----------



## agro (22 February 2008)

*Copper Jumps to Highest Since 2006 on Inflation-Hedge Demand 
*

 Feb. 21 (Bloomberg) -- Copper jumped to the highest since May 2006 on increased demand for raw materials as a hedge against inflation.

Consumer prices in the U.S. rose more than forecast in January, a government report showed yesterday. The dollar fell today against a basket of six major currencies. Commodity prices surged as accelerating inflation increased speculation that the value of metals including copper, gold and silver will climb.

``People are viewing commodities, including copper, as a hedge against inflation,'' said John Gross, director of metals management at Scott Brass Inc. and publisher of the Copper Journal in Cranston, Rhode Island. ``Commodities across the board are moving higher in unison.'' 

>>> *continued* http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601012&sid=ai5zfErsTbZE&refer=commodities

the other Cu/Au stock to get hold of is Oxiana


----------



## Macronomics (22 April 2008)

Well this stock has come out of hibernation  

I guess with all the problems in the Chile and the Copper price hitting new highs every other day the news was bound to trickle down to the punters on the floor that Yes copper co's will benefit from higher prices...now its a matter of how high can the prices stay 

There is all this talk about a coming shortage in Copper and a further rapid price gains...Have a look at the articles from FNarena...
http://www.fnarena.com/index2.cfm?type=dsp_newsitem&n=1721896F-1871-E587-E124B5A67FDE5704
http://www.fnarena.com/index2.cfm?type=dsp_newsitem&n=27B22523-1871-E587-E1247B652845EF28

Any opinions? I'm just waiting for the annual report and Company's take on the situation...


----------



## richAndre (14 May 2008)

Why is this stock so cheap? It should be way above 3 dollars at the moment when earnings are 33c and next years earnings over 50c


----------



## Wysiwyg (24 July 2008)

richAndre said:


> Why is this stock so cheap? It should be way above 3 dollars at the moment when earnings are 33c and next years earnings over 50c




Getting down to the previous bounce $1.50 mark again with the last couple of days sell off.Looks like the gas supply disruption and lower head grades processed to be the main cause.


.


----------



## The Captain (25 July 2008)

What do the charts have to say about this one?  DMI suggests that a sell off is happening and will continue to happen as it seems to suggest that selling will continue and that strength in the selling is increasing. Oscillator is confirming the current trend. MACD has been decreasing since May and is now firmly in negative ground. Stock is now well below 200 and 50 Moving Averages with the 200 now turning down sharply. All this seems to suggest that there will be more bad news in the stock price to come. Glad I'm not holding this one. But like anything you should do your own research and formulate your own idea. You can always find someone who has a different idea on this stock. Never take my recommendation as to buy or sell this stock. Cheers and happy trading.


----------



## easyrider_au (19 November 2008)

You got it right Captain.
I'm just a mug for holding on..
I thought It was a good move yesterday gettin some more at .20c.....grrrrr


----------



## speculator101 (19 November 2008)

Hey easyrider.
Well for what its worth...
I bought at $1.40... rode it to 3.12... sold a little...and just sat back and watched it collapse... 

So, JBWere, after saying buy buy buy for... two years... from $3.30... all the way until 2 weeks ago.. when they changed their minds to a hold... then finally, when it got to 30cents... sell.. ha!
Basically, half of ABY's copper production costs them $2 per pound, and the price is about $1.70... so bugger.

I have put them in the bottem draw, and will pull out when Chinese and Indian middle class want more phone lines again... sigh.

IMHO.


----------



## inenigma (29 November 2008)

So at $0.14, it's not bad value now ???

I've only just started watching stocks and ABY caught my eye a few weeks back.


----------



## adobee (4 February 2009)

anyone holding ABY...  anything I should know about this company ? any association with dodgy stock broking companies ??


----------



## SM Junkie (4 February 2009)

ABY recently closed a mine in QLD.  Their Copper mine in WA still going strong, so far not affected by global slowdown. The positive about this company is that they are an Indian company and sell their product back to India.


----------



## challenger123 (25 March 2009)

I wonder if the Aussie mining stocks will have a positive affect from this government decision in China?

From BizChina website! 

China to raise tax rebates on textile, metal exports(Xinhua)
Updated: 2009-03-25 18:05
China would raise the tax rebate rate on some textile, iron and steel, nonferrous metal, petrochemical, electronic information and light industrial exports from April 1, the State Council, or China's Cabinet, announced Wednesday.


----------



## adobee (14 April 2009)

wow plenty of interest for ABY this morning up 40% + ...
and still going strong..
I am not even aware of any good news on this front.. they replied to a speeding ticket last week saying there was nothing .. there must be something !!


----------



## adobee (15 April 2009)

and its taking off again.. Am I the only ASFer with stock in this and interest in this huge run...

No news out yet so seems to be pure speculation.. or a big pump and dump but looking at about 100% since yesterdays open ..


----------



## Engineer (17 April 2009)

Yes I bought some earlier this year before the plummet to 10c, 
So this recent fall of 10c in two days looks like the dumping after the pumping as Adobee says. I think they are most probaly really cheap /:undervalued and the debt level is very low, but the worry is  is there some big problem out there? But I think it is just some profit taking. Which I should have done


----------



## wtang89 (5 May 2009)

Hey all,

      Anyone looking at this stock today? up 19% and its ONLY 10:22 with no announcements. Think its another bull run? Any ideas?


----------



## adobee (5 May 2009)

I jumped out this morning at 45c.. has been up and down last few weeks..
think it follows the metals price.. seems to be resistance around 50c.. 
I will look at it again on the retreat or else if it breaks through..


----------



## wtang89 (5 May 2009)

Nice work, i jumped in 2 days ago at 35c and yeah i agree with you about the resistance at 50c. Although i stayed in, i am curious as to the movement of ABY after the RBA meeting. After the 200+ on the Dow jones, i feel that the ASX has been relatively tame today. Have the feeling that we are all waiting for the 'go ahead' from the RBA. Be interesting to see its movements in the arvo as well as the next few days. Happy trading all


----------



## Namrog477 (13 May 2009)

I bought in at 41c and, after reading a recommendation by some newspaper bozo sold out at 28c!! 
Current value is now 65c!! 

Next time I'll just trust my gut I think.


----------



## wtang89 (13 May 2009)

Oh bad luck, i sold half yesterday at 63c...been regretting it since. cant wait till i buy some more. Go copper prices ^^


----------



## Boggo (26 May 2009)

Two charts of ABY below.

On the first chart it was a textbook effort, can it do a repeat ??

(click to enlarge)


----------



## skyQuake (26 May 2009)

Would love to see that downtrend break for some quick dirty action.

But perhaps there will be a shakeout first to remove all the weak hands


----------



## wtang89 (29 May 2009)

Hey skyquake,

        You wont be the one that won that JP morgan thing not that far ago could ya? If you did good job, some hectic trading there


----------



## fureien (29 May 2009)

wtang89 said:


> Hey skyquake,
> 
> You wont be the one that won that JP morgan thing not that far ago could ya? If you did good job, some hectic trading there




Holy cra*P! i just noticed he has the same username lol!!!! i went and checked only today.
is it the same skyquake?


----------



## skyQuake (29 May 2009)

The one and only : )

Anyways, picture perfect on ABY; once it broke the downtrend, everyone jumped on. Gapped up today thanks to the EoD traders before it alll came down lol. Pattern fairly similar to CER which happened a few days ago. Anyone else trading this?


----------



## newanimal (30 May 2009)

Technicals/Pennant looked promising so I jumped in at .55 before the break. Copper trend looks good too.


----------



## wtang89 (30 May 2009)

First of all, Congrats man SkyQuake, i was looking through your portfolio (i also was in the competition) and damn....you racked up some brokerage . Alot of day trading eh. You going to their award ceremony?

and yeah, i have a good batch of ABY stocks too, hoping for a third run although we shall see if ABY can break the 60c barrier which is proving to be difficult.....Also ABY went down despite the market gaining like 60 points? Any ideas anyone?


----------



## fureien (31 May 2009)

wow congrats skyquake. the reason why i was so surprised was because i was watching you throughout the whole game, and started the mimick your portfolio lol. i must say i made some nice killings...shame only half of it was in real life. alas better luck next year XD

back on topic though,

a few other stocks went down despite a nice market recovery. i belive it was mostly profit taking, or "dirty action" as skyquake likes to put it =)
remembering its only been a day that the stock has recovered for over a week.

ive been seeing this pattern all over the market in all sectors. heaps of downward or horizontal movement, and recovery during this week, but very weak recovery, mostly from profit taking by people wanting to get out. take gmg as an example.


----------



## wtang89 (31 May 2009)

I agree with you fur about profit taking being the reason for ABY's slight fall on friday. But GMG is in some serious financial trouble, i for one will not go in it for a while (i bought into it a while back at 38c and sold it a few weeks later for 45)...i was hoping for news that its debt due at the end of may will be extended or met...buh the news did not come and so i sold it. Luck i did coz last time i checked it was hovering at the 25c mark ^^. Will be interesting to see how ABY performs on monday if there is another market increase. What prices you guys think ABY will hit (in the SR)?


----------



## adobee (5 June 2009)

ABY written up as best performing small cap in Financial review yesterday since the economic meltdown.. something round 500% return.. wish I had the kahunnas to pick them up and hold them at 20c as I was thinking to.. Suprised nobody else is on it.. Still looking pretty positive at this stage..


----------



## 4fundamentals (15 June 2009)

Hi Guys,

I'm a beginner investing within Small caps.

I bought this one alittle while ago, I sold on Friday (12 June) for $0.735. 

Any guesses where this stock is headed?

I hope not too much further up......otherwise i'll look like an idiot...hahaha. 

Thanks for any input.
Regards,

Boh


----------



## wtang89 (25 June 2009)

A pretty sharp fall to the low 50cents these last couple of days, believing it to be a combination of profit taking and commodity price fluctuations, i buy back into ABY. What do you guys think?


----------



## adobee (25 August 2009)

Anyone on it ??
Potential breakout today at 90c..
I am considering dropping a few now cause I am not confident it can close this high.. that being said limited sellers..


----------



## adobee (25 August 2009)

$1.05 ...  resistance broken... hope it can stay up around here.. 
jack all sellers now.. hope it doesnt get dumped come the end of the day..
who knows where to from here ..


----------



## OZInvestor (26 October 2009)

Guys,

Any idea, why ABY is been going down for the last 4 days, even when the market was 50 points up ..  
Any information will be GREATLY appreciated ..


----------



## adobee (26 October 2009)

maybe cause it has been going up for past nine months and needs a break.. maybe cause people think the copper price is getting ahead of itself.. maybe cause there were some profit takers at 1.60..


----------



## skc (26 October 2009)

rodneymonteiro said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any idea, why ABY is been going down for the last 4 days, even when the market was 50 points up ..
> Any information will be GREATLY appreciated ..




ABY started turning south from 14 Oct when the announcement was made to market that PAT would be $28-32m for 30 Sept half year.

This number is actually not bad, but perhaps market was expecting more. An uneducated guess of doubling that figure for the full year gives $60m, and puts ABY on a PE of ~6.2 at $1.2.

On the chart, it's entering the downleg with some vigor so pick bottom at your own peril. $1 zone seems to be the next support area. The copper price will determine whether it gets there or not I suppose.


----------



## tommymac (29 October 2009)

I sold out today with a big profit as it was getting close to the $1 zone. If it breaks that who knows where it could go.

When the market stabilises I may look at getting back in again because I think the potential for this company is big, the market just doesn't like it right now.


----------



## skyQuake (29 October 2009)

tommymac said:


> I sold out today with a big profit as it was getting close to the $1 zone. If it breaks that who knows where it could go.
> 
> When the market stabilises I may look at getting back in again because I think the potential for this company is big, the market just doesn't like it right now.




Shorting am i right? Where did you get borrow on that?


Bought a parcel today. Goldman's average selling price for the last week on ABY was $1.49 lol; All the other brokers are like 1.25~1.30


----------



## skc (29 October 2009)

skyQuake said:


> Shorting am i right? Where did you get borrow on that?
> 
> 
> Bought a parcel today. Goldman's average selling price for the last week on ABY was $1.49 lol; All the other brokers are like 1.25~1.30




Based on his wording it is certainly long.

Based on his post count I would say "Show us the trading statement!". although I have no intention of donating $500 to ASF...not after this week anyway 

And SkyQ - what's your thinking behind today's parcel? Just a quickie? I can see a gap fill to $1.15, but not much after that. Depends on the overall market of course.


----------



## skyQuake (29 October 2009)

skc said:


> Based on his wording it is certainly long.
> 
> Based on his post count I would say "Show us the trading statement!". although I have no intention of donating $500 to ASF...not after this week anyway
> 
> And SkyQ - what's your thinking behind today's parcel? Just a quickie? I can see a gap fill to $1.15, but not much after that. Depends on the overall market of course.




General market bounce possible, even if the dow craps itself tonight, there should be a decent squeeze tomorrow. ABY was a good candidate because 26th looked like decent capitulation. 27th was the mopup of whatever big order that sparked it. 28th was higher high, higher low green bar that suckered people in.
Today everyone got stopped out when it just collapsed.

Based on that, most of the sellers have been flushed out imo. Good risk/reward. (unless that big seller is still not done which is unlikely)


----------



## skyQuake (30 October 2009)

And imo that break of 123.5 prev swing high was a false break. Out and happy 

(But will probably put on 30% after i sell as most things do)


----------



## skc (30 October 2009)

skyQuake said:


> And imo that break of 123.5 prev swing high was a false break. Out and happy
> 
> (But will probably put on 30% after i sell as most things do)




Well done! What R R did you get? 

I looked at it in the morning and thought a 10% gap up was pretty good but haven't followed it since. It does look heavier above $1.25.

So many stocks at the low end putting in island reversal today.


----------



## skyQuake (30 October 2009)

skc said:


> Well done! What R R did you get?
> 
> I looked at it in the morning and thought a 10% gap up was pretty good but haven't followed it since. It does look heavier above $1.25.
> 
> So many stocks at the low end putting in island reversal today.




Agree very much so with the island reversal. Even NAB put one in. But the big end of the market feels a lot heavier. Most have closed gaps rather than forming the island. 

Expected RR 1:2 - had a 3c stop but assumed it could gap down 6c the next day so had risk = 6c
Pleasantly surprised by GDP figures, sold 1/2 at gap fill. Rest at test of prv swing.
Using a 3c as risk felt wrong as did using 6c. So in my log i put it as 4.5
I'm sure theres a better way to do it though lol


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (4 January 2011)

Anyone following this one at its current price? 
Fundamentally how does it stack up considering one of the main holders increasing a stake mid last year?


----------



## mr. jeff (7 April 2011)

Looks like ABY may have a run at a 2 year high. Seems to be reaching for it in the last few sessions.

Mention in media about possibly ABY looking for acquisitions, this may hold prx back if ann comes. Nice recent run.


----------



## Miner (13 August 2012)

The last posting was April 2011 and for more than 16 months there was no posting.

The share price is continuously sliding and I will not wonder wonder if the current CEO like his predecessor should look for a new job !!!

At least this will give way for a new CEO to  infuse some interest to market . 

I have been keeping an eye on this for some months but my low target in commsec continuously crossing making me nervous to put any price or money until the trend reverses.
Any one has a research publication.


----------



## Miner (16 August 2012)

Miner said:


> The last posting was April 2011 and for more than 16 months there was no posting.
> 
> The share price is continuously sliding and I will not wonder wonder if the current CEO like his predecessor should look for a new job !!!
> 
> ...




One more drop of ABY price. How below I put the trigger ??
Mr Jeff - would you please mind to provide your chart analysis to depict the depth ?

At 14/08/2012 10:57 AM - ADITYA FPO [ABY] traded at $0.400 falling to your low price trigger of $0.4000.

Security Code:   ABY
Last Price:  *    $0.400*Change:          $-0.005
Day High:        $0.405
Day Low:         $0.400
Volume:          82176


----------



## oldblue (16 August 2012)

> At least this will give way for a new CEO to infuse some interest to market .




With the majority shareholder owning 51% I'm not sure that they are too interested in the shareprice. Unless, of course, they intend to increase that holding! Pure speculation on my part though, I hasten to add!

On the other hand, an enhanced SP and market interest would be advantageous if they are planning a scrip takeover of somebody else. More idle speculation!


----------



## System (4 August 2016)

On August 3rd, 2016, Aditya Birla Minerals Limited (ABY) was removed from the ASX's official list at the request of the Company, following compulsory acquisition by Metals X Limited in accordance with Listing Rule 17.14.


----------

